# powerbody.co.uk



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

has anyone here used these guys before :thumb:


----------



## engineered (Jan 22, 2009)

Tried and they delivered the wrong thing one week after ordering. Their customer services never got back to me, fobbed me off and eventually I just gave up. Stick to sponsors here. Ordered from Predator Nutrition, Bbw, and maxiraw and service was spot on every time.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Used them before, and had a decent experience, order came quick/well packed. If you like them on facebook you get 5% off or a free shaker.


----------



## PowerBody (Apr 20, 2011)

Customer Service always have been our priority so I'm surprised a situation like that took place.

Can I please have the order number or your name. You've received a wrong product so you deserve to be compensated.

Bart

Power Body Nutrition Ltd.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

PowerBody said:


> Customer Service always have been our priority so I'm surprised a situation like that took place.
> 
> Can I please have the order number or your name. You've received a wrong product so you deserve to be compensated.
> 
> ...


Cant ask fairer than that..


----------



## PowerBody (Apr 20, 2011)

Chained Out are really nice aminos, proper formula and nice refreshing taste. I like them a lot, that's why you find them on sale so often, lol.


----------



## PowerBody (Apr 20, 2011)

We only have a few in stock so I can't discoun't them this week but more is on the way so probably do it next week. Hope you have enough for a week.


----------



## PowerBody (Apr 20, 2011)

And Chained Out is on sale again. New size - 50% more! Bargain!


----------



## PowerBody (Apr 20, 2011)

Sure, check tho offer this week.


----------



## ronron (Jul 6, 2011)

based on good reviews I decided to make a large order from Powerbody.co.uk. It came today but is missing one product. Everything else besides that one product is exactly how it should be. Hopefully this can get resolved, and if it will get resolved Ill post a positive review for this site.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

engineered said:


> Stick to sponsors here. Ordered from Predator Nutrition, *Bbw*, and maxiraw and service was spot on every time.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

Used them in past.. order was damaged... havent ordered since and that was what maybe 2 year ago


----------



## PowerBody (Apr 20, 2011)

Have You notified us regarding this matter.

Products sometimes get damaged in transit even if packed well, it's not the first time I hear about damaged products.

However if you let us know we will always try to make up for that and keep you happy.


----------



## PowerBody (Apr 20, 2011)

klosey said:


> Used them in past.. order was damaged... havent ordered since and that was what maybe 2 year ago


Klosey im hurt  at least now you are our friend lol [Matthew]


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

thank david for that


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ordered quite a lot from them and got good discounts from points regime and good service/products.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Powerbody are a good company - Used them a few times and never had a problem, What I like about them is they have great deals on the regular


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ive learnt from experience NEVER google BBW when trying to find the warehouse. If only I could unsee things.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Ive learnt from experience NEVER google BBW when trying to find the warehouse. If only I could unsee things.


lmao had to try this


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Patrickmh1 said:


> NEVER AGAIN.


Why?

I have found PowerBody to be a great company and have the customer best interest at heart. I'm sure that whatever problem you had if it was mentioned to them in the right manner then it should be resolved hastily.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was talking about googling BBW. Powerbody are G2G.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Patrickmh1 said:


> I was talking about googling BBW. Powerbody are G2G.


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

I read on another forum a while back that Powerbody's customer service is quite bad, not Myprotein bad but not good. I recall ordering from them via ebay? Over a year ago an item arrived crushed and was not adequately packaged. Messaged them and never got a response. Therefore my last order with them.


----------

